# Eure Sommererlebnisse 2008



## Vazifar (27. April 2008)

Es wird glaube ich doch irgendwann Sommer. Deshalb eröffne ich hier gerne den entsprechenden Beitrag den ich letztes Jahr sehr gerne gelesen und selber genutzt habe und hoffe auf viele tolle Fotos und Erlebnissberichte ...  

Hier mal der Anfang:






Vergangenen Samstag. Ankunft zweier Locals auf dem "Rohrboden", unten der Lauerzersee.






Ein bisschen weiter oben auf dem Gätterli-Pass (1200 Meter) - Schnee kein Problem mehr 






Ein bisschen weiter unten - Aussicht vom "Cholerbode"


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2008)

Dann will ich mal  Ist zwar nicht aus der Schweiz aber auch eine sehr schöne MTB Gegend mit einem sehr hohen Singlertrailanteil. DieRunde ging einmal um den Ort Münster am Stein. Das liegt in der Pfalz und zwar direkt am Nahedurchbruch kurz bevor diese in den Rhein mündet.

Blick auf die Nahe von der "Alten Baum Burg" danach gab es 200 hm Trailabfahrt 




Typisches Weinanbaugebiet im Frühjahr




Anfang Treppentrail




und Ende




Gruppenfoto




insgesamt 44.8 km; 1230 Höhenmeter bei 4 Stunden 18 Minuten Fahrzeit (Netto)

Mehr im Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2008)




----------



## blaubaer (28. April 2008)

Vazifar schrieb:


> Es wird glaube ich doch irgendwann Sommer.



von mir aus kann er dann bleiben bis nächstes jahr 

samstag




sonntag


----------



## blaubaer (4. Mai 2008)

der sommer kehrt definitiv ein ... erstes mal "kurz" fahren im Jura 

Strecke; wieder mal was neues, Glovelier - Undervelier -Le Pichoux - (200hm opssi) - Sur la Cote - Le Perceux - Montagne de Moutier 1158m.ü.M - Haute Roches - via "La Belle Face" runter (200hm) - Roches - Courrendlin - Delemont


----------



## Mr. Svonda (11. Mai 2008)

Gestern das Prachtwetter genossen und das erste mal dieses Jahr wieder mal ne etwas längere Tour gemacht.
Hab mir gestern mal ein Teil das Baselbietes ausgesucht wo ich mit dem Bike noch nicht so viel war.

-> hier die ganze Tour auf der Karte

Zuerst von Frenkendorf nach Liestal und von der mit der WB nach Oberdorf.
Von dort ging's dann durch Wald und über Wiesen Richtung Oberbelchen/Chilchzimmersattel. Hab die Wege auf der Singletrailkarte nicht so ganz immer getroffen und hab mich darum teils auch auf eigenen Pfaden und über Kuhwiesen Richtung Belchen durchgeschlagen.

hier kurz vor dem Chilchzimmersattel





Auf dem Chilchzimmersattel war dann erst mal ne Verpflegunspause und etwas in der Sonne liegen angesagt. Dann ging's weiter auf sehr schönen Singletrails Richtung Lauchflue.

hab gar nicht gewusst dass es dort oben so viele alte Bunker und Befestigungen hat





Trails Richtung Lauchflue









Ausblick Lauchflue





Die folgenden Trails Richtung Gerstelflue/Waldenburg waren leider nicht wirklich überall befahrbar und somit musste ich oft absteigen und/oder das Bike tragen. Auf dem Teil Richtung Waldenburg runter konnte man dann aber wieder etwas mehr fahren, vor allem das längere Stück an der Felswand entlang hat mir sehr gefallen.

Ruine Waldenburg










... und schon war ich wieder in Waldenburg unten. Anschliessend ging's dann gemütlich durch das "Fünfliebertal" runter über Liestal wieder nach Hause.

FAZIT: schöne Tour, aber nächstes mal lieber die Wegvariante beim Abzweiger rechts nach Oberdorf runter wählen.


----------



## Vazifar (12. Mai 2008)

herrlich, wie furztrocken die trails jetzt sind. dieses wochenende auf dem züriberg:




oben hans, unten vazifar


----------



## blaubaer (12. Mai 2008)

bis`chen viel rücklage auf dem ersten bild, ging das noch gut aus  ??


----------



## Kerberos (12. Mai 2008)

Pfingstsonntag - gutes Wetter und der Tag zu meiner Verfügung. Da sollte es mal was anderes sein als die immer gleiche Hausrunde. Und endlich soll mich mein GPS mal in fremder Umgebung zielsicher über die Trails führen. Nach etwas Recherche habe ich mich bei gps-tour.info für die Runde auf den Tanzboden (1'443m) im Toggenburg entschieden. smohr war mit von der Partie und so sind wir am Sonntag früh eine gute Stunde nach Dietfurt angereist. (Im Vergleich zu der Originaltour haben wir uns die 2km zwischen Bütschwil und Dietfurt gespart). 

Zunächst fuhren wir uns einige Kilometer an der Thur warm, ehe der Aufstieg über Teer- und Forststrassen auf den Tanzboden begann: 




Dann über Steintal und Vorder-/Hinter Allmen. Auf ca. 900m kamen dann die ersten Schneefelder, die durchschoben werden mussten. 




Später wurden die Wege schmaler. Je höher, desto mehr Schnee:


 



...aber schon der Blick zurück entschädigt: 


 



Die letzten 200m kurz vor dem Gipfel aufs Restaurant Tanzboden zu. Wieder mehr Platz und dank Sonneneinstrahlung etwas weniger Schnee: 




Es war 12:30 Uhr, fast alle Plätze draussen waren besetzt. Doch kaum fielen die ersten 8 Regentropfen, gingen die Rotsocken mit ihren >700SFr.-Outdoorjacken rein: 




Wir nicht. Nach einer kleinen Stärkung nahmen wir die Abfahrt in Angriff. Davon gibt's leider keine Bilder, das Fahren war wichtiger. Kurz: Superschöne Trails über Wiesen, Wurzeln, Steine. Fast nie überfordernd, nie langweilig. Und das von oben bis ganz unten. Auf dem Rückweg machten wir noch einen Schlenker bergauf zur Aeulischlucht: 


 

 



Fazit: Geile Tour! Nach flachem Warmfahren Aufstieg 800hm über Forstwege, dann Trails jeder Couleur bergab. Ohne GPS-Daten (unten attached _meine _Aufzeichnung gezippt) für Fremde ohne local Guide nicht zu finden. 

Begeisterte Grüsse
Kerberos


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

Hört sich gut an, glaube da muss ich mal hin ... leider bin ich nur mit Singtrailmap bestückt ..... Aber wird schon gehen


----------



## Aison (17. Mai 2008)

Heute hab ich mal eine neue Variante gesucht, um von Zürich nach Hause zu kommen  Die anderen RR Varianten sind langsam langweilig. Deswegen gings heute zuerst bis Uznach, dann nach Siebnen um über die Sattelegg nach Einsiedeln zu gelangen (Erinnerungen an den IronBike wurden wach ), dann über den Raten nach Ägeri, Zug, Cham, Sins bis Emmen. Nach dem letzten Anstieg bis Rothenburg rollte ich locker bis Sursee und dann nach Schötz 

Endlich wieder mal eine lange RR Tour, seit Wochen ging das nicht mehr. 180km, 1800hm in genau 5h und 50min - wieso gibts keinen Sommerpokal?

@kis_omdh
Ich habe bei der Sattelegg die Stoppuhr gedrückt ^^ zwar wusste ich nicht genau von wo bis wo das Rennen geht, aber ich schätze mal dass es ungefähr richtig war.

-Aison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2008)

Wahnsinniger


----------



## kingtom (17. Mai 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mal eine neue Variante gesucht, um von Zürich nach Hause zu kommen  Die anderen RR Varianten sind langsam langweilig. Deswegen gings heute zuerst bis Uznach, dann *nach Siebnen um über die Sattelegg* nach Einsiedeln zu gelangen (Erinnerungen an den IronBike wurden wach ), dann über den Raten nach Ägeri, Zug, Cham, Sins bis Emmen. Nach dem letzten Anstieg bis Rothenburg rollte ich locker bis Sursee und dann nach Schötz
> 
> Endlich wieder mal eine lange RR Tour, seit Wochen ging das nicht mehr. 180km, 1800hm in genau 5h und 50min - wieso gibts keinen Sommerpokal?
> 
> ...



einfach so bei mir zu hause vorbei fahren, ohne wegzoll zu zahlen   das kann ich nicht dulden !!!!


----------



## Aison (17. Mai 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


> einfach so bei mir zu hause vorbei fahren, ohne wegzoll zu zahlen   das kann ich nicht dulden !!!!



Haha, das nächste mal halte ich an und verlange ein Bier und was zu Essen, denn das nächste mal gibts bestimmt  Bin mir nämlich am überlegen ob ich mal Zürich-Glarus-Pragel (einfache seite)-Schwyz-Küssnacht-Luzern-Schötz fahren soll. Diese Strecke kann ich dann wohl nicht mehr ohne was zu Futtern durchwürgen.


----------



## kis_omdh (17. Mai 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> @kis_omdh
> Ich habe bei der Sattelegg die Stoppuhr gedrückt ^^ zwar wusste ich nicht genau von wo bis wo das Rennen geht, aber ich schätze mal dass es ungefähr richtig war.


relativ einfach: von ganz unten bis ganz oben  genauer: unten beginnts beim restaurant mühle, die ersten paar meter sind noch flach.

was für eine zeit hattest du denn? raus damit! (btw: nächstes mal könntest du auch noch die ibergeregg anhängen, find ich schöner als raten)

sattelegg auf zeit hätte ich heute auch fahren können, hatte gute beine. hab stattdessen mit dem neuen bike einige hügel abgeklapert, super sache. bilder gibts vielleicht später.


----------



## Aison (17. Mai 2008)

Also vom Sattelegg-Wegweiser (Hauptstrasse) bis Parkplatz hinter der Beiz oben hatte ich 38:40. Allerdings bin ich gegen Schluss fast umgekippt. Hatte halt schon 70km in den Beinen (Umweg nach Siebnen) und überhaupt nichts gegessen vorher.

Iberegg hab ich schon überlegt, aber nach Schwyz wollte ich nicht. Sonst häts wohl über 200km gegeben.


----------



## Kerberos (17. Mai 2008)

So geht's richtig: Heute, ein Samstag mit schlechtem Wetter, sind mir auf Hasenberg inkl. Höhenweg - Heitersberg - Stacheldrahttrail - Rüsler nur 6 oder 7 Wanderer begegnet. Schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (17. Mai 2008)

Kerberos schrieb:


> So geht's richtig: Heute, ein Samstag mit schlechtem Wetter, sind mir auf Hasenberg inkl. Höhenweg - Heitersberg - Stacheldrahttrail - Rüsler nur 6 oder 7 Wanderer begegnet. Schön.


Wo liegt das?


----------



## Kerberos (17. Mai 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Wo liegt das?


Ja gut, die Positionsangaben sind etwas enger gefasst als "Zürich->Glarus->Schwyz"...


----------



## Aison (18. Mai 2008)

@Kerberos
Hmm, die Gegend wollte ich schon lange mal mit dem Bike erkunden. Mal schauen vieleicht finde ich in zwei Wochen mal Zeit.

@kis
Und, wie fährt sich der neue exklusive "Göppel"?

@all
Die nächste Woche gehts bei mir nach Nijemegen, mal schauen wie das wird 
http://www.wucc2008.com/


----------



## Voenni (18. Mai 2008)

gelöscht.


----------



## Eddieman (18. Mai 2008)

Hab ein Sommererlebnis der unangenehmen Art gehabt.

Bin korrekt in einem Kreisel fahrend von einem Auto abgeschossen worden. Ich selber habe riesen Dusel gehabt. Ausser ein paar Prellungen und Schürfungen ist noch alles heil.

Aber mein Renner sieht böse aus: Beide Räder haben einen 45° Knick, Gabel gebrochen, Rahmen wahrscheinlich angerissen, Kurbel heftig angeschliffen, und sonst so ziemlich alles krumm.....

Jetz brauch ich eine neue Strassenrakete....


----------



## Monsterwade (18. Mai 2008)

@Eddiman: Wow, nach der Beschreibung bist Du ja echt glimpflich weg gekommen.
Dir gute Besserung und dem Velo mein Beileid.


----------



## Aison (18. Mai 2008)

Autsch, zum Glück ist dir nichts schlimmes passiert. Aber das Rennrad ist doch ein Fall für die Versicherung des Autofahrers, nehme ich mal an?

Bin jetzt auch schon mehrmals von einem Autofahrer fast abgeschossen worden, nur dank meiner guten Reaktion konnte ich schlimmeres verhindern. In letzter Zeit habe ich sowieso das Gefühl, dass die Autofahrer immer rücksichtsloser werden. Ist mir sogar schon mehrmals vorgekommen, dass mich einer kurz vor dem Kreisel oder gar im Kreisel überholen wollte!
Deswegen fahre ich ab ca. 150m vor Kreiseln nur noch in Spurmitte, damit keiner mehr auf die Idee kommt zu überholen.

Ärgerlich ist auch, wenn sie Überholen und dann voll auf die Klötze gehen, um die nächste Rechtsverzweigung noch zu erwischen. Das ist auch eine absolute Frechheit.

Muss mir jetzt dann mal eine Helmkamera besorgen und bisschen aufzeichnen. Wenn man so einen Nachmittag lang fährt, da kommen doch fast immer Situationen vor, die einem Kopfschütteln bereiten. Natürlich nicht nur von Autofahrern, sondern auch von RR Fahrern.


----------



## Vazifar (18. Mai 2008)

Heute Morgen vor dem Regen noch eine Runde gedreht ...




(Bild: oberhalb Neerach. Foto aus 3 Einzelaufnahmen mit photomatix aufbereitet).


----------



## Eddieman (18. Mai 2008)

@Aison:

Ja, ist ein Fall für die Haftpflichtversicherung des Automobilisten. 

Ansonsten decken sich meine Erfahrungen mit Deinen. Schon zwei Mal habe ich in diesem Jahr einen Crash nur um haaresbreite verhindern können. Diesmal hat es nicht mehr gereicht.....


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2008)

@vazifar

super bild sehr stimmungsvoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kis_omdh (19. Mai 2008)

Eddieman schrieb:


> Hab ein Sommererlebnis der unangenehmen Art gehabt.
> 
> Bin korrekt in einem Kreisel fahrend von einem Auto abgeschossen worden. Ich selber habe riesen Dusel gehabt. Ausser ein paar Prellungen und Schürfungen ist noch alles heil.


zum glück ist dir nichts weiter passiert. bist nicht allein, habe auch so meine erfahrungen mit autoblech gesammelt. letzten winter wurde ich zwei mal abgeschossen, zum glück beide mal für mich harmlos. 
gegen ein neues rennrad hätte ich im moment zwar nichts einzuwenden, aber wenn ich an die letzten erfahrungen zurückdenke kann auch ganz gerne nichts passieren. ging zwar unverletzt aus der sache raus, eine zeit lang hatte ich aber richtiggehend schiss auf der strasse. erwische mich heute noch manchmal wie ich bei von rechts kommenden autos in die mitte der strasse ausschwenke.



Aison schrieb:


> @kis
> Und, wie fährt sich der neue exklusive "Göppel"?


bergauf schön schnell und bergab erstaunlicherweise gar nicht so langsam wie ich befürchtet hatte, kam auf anhieb gut damit klar. ok, beine und arme spürte ich nach einer ruppigen abfahrt etwas mehr als beim fully. aaaaaber: so wies da steht ists noch ein ziemlich schwerer brocken, muss sagen, da hät ich mehr (oder eben weniger) erwartet.





und noch ein versuch die stimmung vom samstag einzufangen, im hintergrund eddiemans heimat.


----------



## Aison (22. Mai 2008)

heute erstes rennen auf "weltcupniveau" kann man ruhig sagen... Studentenweltmeisterschaft in Nijmegen. Es gab Widererwarten viele Topfahrer, die auch an normalen Weltcuprennen anzutreffen sind.

omfg war das hart, wenigstens wurde ich nicht ueberrundet  jedenfalls war es spannend mal Fahrer aus der ganzen Welt kennen zu lernen. Ueber China, Burundi, Russland, Sued Afrika war alles vertreten. Materialunterschied konnte ich aber nicht feststellen 

Till Marx hat dem MTB Land schweiz mit der Goldmedallie mal alle Ehre gemacht 

gruesse


----------



## Aison (23. Mai 2008)

Erstes Video gibts hier 
http://video.yahoo.com/watch/2728146/7942102

Mit etwas glueck sieht man mich, nr 16


----------



## smohr (23. Mai 2008)

Hast die Kette verloren??


----------



## Aison (23. Mai 2008)

Nein, das ist Claudio  Wer sonst faehrt ein rosa Velo  Till und iIch haben uns genuegend lustig darueber gemacht, ala: BMC faellt mit den Formen auf, Scott mit dem Carbon und VeloBern mit der Farbe


----------



## pisskopp (25. Mai 2008)

Hat es auch Spass gemacht?


----------



## Aison (25. Mai 2008)

jap, es gab immer Freibier und viele nette Leute aus entfernten Laender.


----------



## blaubaer (25. Mai 2008)

von heute, am morgen früh noch Regen vor der abfahrt, dies machte die ganze tour noch etwas spannender, was die abfahrten betrifft, soo schöön der schmierige Jurafels   

Raimeux 1300m.ü.M., Jura, 

















war heute auch das erste mal mit GPS unterwegs und vllcht schaff ich es mal diese woche mal einen track nachzuliefern, wenn ich mich in dem ganzen GPS datendschungel etwas zurechtgefunden hab  ...


----------



## Vazifar (25. Mai 2008)

@blaubär: herrliche panoramabilder  

hab da auch noch 2 bilder von unserer "rigi felsentor" - tour vom wochenende:




(die stelle "rigi felsentor")





(lässiger trail oberhalb küssnacht)

übrigens: trotz einer höhe von 1600 metern üM war dort der schnee (endlich) kein problem mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (29. Mai 2008)

[email protected]
hier mal etwas andere bilder von meiner nordseetour


----------



## RedOrbiter (29. Mai 2008)

@redblack
Ui Ui da fehlt doch was...
wo sind denn da die Berge??

Oder gibt es sowas wie Beach Bikes - mit dem Mountainbike wäre es wohl das falsche Sportgerät gewesen.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch

ps. feine pics


----------



## Trailblizz (29. Mai 2008)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> @redblack
> Oder gibt es sowas wie Beach Bikes - mit dem Mountainbike wäre es wohl das falsche Sportgerät gewesen.



Wieso - musst einfach ein französisches Vélo Tout Terrain nehmen, das passt immer


----------



## Aison (29. Mai 2008)

ein crosser


----------



## kis_omdh (30. Mai 2008)

sand schreit nach pugsley!


----------



## Kerberos (31. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre am Sonntag 1.6.08 die traillastige "Osterrunde-07" über Üetliberg->Albiskette bis zum Türlersee und retour, ~45km, 1'100hm. Detailbeschreibung zu finden bei Vazifar

Wer mit will, schreibt sich beim LastMinuteBiken-Eintrag ein: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6549

Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (1. Juni 2008)

Kerberos schrieb:


> ... die traillastige "Osterrunde-07" über Üetliberg->Albiskette bis zum Türlersee und retour


Die Tour ist und bleibt traumhaft. Wenn Du denkst, das war's jetzt, kommt noch ein Trail. Und dann noch einer. 

Heute gibt's mal was Anderes auf die Augen. Wer hat gewusst, dass auf dem Üetli Orchideen wachsen?


----------



## blaubaer (2. Juni 2008)

Vazifar schrieb:


> @blaubär: herrliche panoramabilder



Danke 

beim gestrigen powerride, unterwegs einen Singelspeed`er angetroffen und demjenigen danach *luftschnappend* hinterher gejagt, hätte man nicht meinen können dass es sommer wäre


----------



## singlestoph (2. Juni 2008)

das rad ist eindeutig zu schwer um linglespeedern nachzujagen


----------



## blaubaer (2. Juni 2008)

das weiss ich inzwischen auch  
aber bergab hatte ich wieder die nase vorn  
ist ja auch kein vergleich 15cm Fw gegen stahlrahmen und starrgabel


----------



## Vazifar (2. Juni 2008)

Diesen Sonntag haben wir uns auf dem Bänkli oberhalb dem Rosinli bei Pfäffikon ZH entspannt ....  




(HDR-Aufnahme)


----------



## kukuk3000 (3. Juni 2008)

@vazivar
tolles bild, auch wenn hdr, die stimmung ist super, man hat geradezu das gefühl man blickt in einen ferien prospekt. sehr praktisch wenn einem sonst nur zahlen vom geschäfts pc entgegen blicken


----------



## Eddieman (9. Juni 2008)

Gestern erste längere Ausfahrt mit dem dem neuen von der Versicherung bezahlten Rennvelo (super schönes Spezi Tarmac Pro... ... ):

Einsiedeln-Rapperswil-ober Ricken-Wattwil-Hemberg-Schönau-Urnäsch-Schwägalp-Vorder Höhi-Weesen-Siebnen-Sattelegg-Einsiedeln (160km, 3300hm)

Fährt sich sehr komfortabel und durch das geringe Gewicht (7.0kg inkl Pedale), äussert spritzig, das neue Gefährt.
Allerdings fährt auch dieses Velo nicht von alleine die Berge hinauf, vor allem wenn die man links und rechts einen Platten hat .... habe schon lange nicht mehr so lange für die Sattelegg gebraucht.

Schön wars trotzdem...


----------



## blaubaer (9. Juni 2008)

Eddieman schrieb:


> Fährt sich sehr komfortabel und durch das geringe Gewicht (7.0kg inkl Pedale), äussert spritzig, das neue Gefährt.
> Allerdings fährt auch dieses Velo nicht von alleine die Berge hinauf,



huch komplett 7 kg. bei meinem neuen bike wiegt nur mal rahmen und gabel 7kg  
bei dem aber das bergauf fahren auch (noch) spass macht, dank antriebsneutralem hinterbau und dies ohne ProPedal oder andere plattform


----------



## mack (9. Juni 2008)

Na ja,
Renner und Fully müssen ja unterschiedlich schwer sein,
geht ja nicht anders   !!
Mein Klotz hat auch 12.5 kg komplett!

Mack


----------



## blaubaer (9. Juni 2008)

klotz; das ist eher ein federgewicht  bas neue blaue bringt noch stolze 17kg  und das alte kleine schwarze 14kg auf die waage, das heisst für mich... ich weiss gar nicht wie so ein leichtes bike sich fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (9. Juni 2008)

17 kilo ist doch leicht, 

Carbon statt kondition


----------



## Voenni (9. Juni 2008)

gelöscht


----------



## Eddieman (9. Juni 2008)

Der Einsatzzweck spielt halt beim Gewicht schon auch eine klitzekleine Rolle...

Wenn ich es auf den Trails bergab richtig fliegen lassen wollte, würde ich das Rocky auf jeden Fall auch bevorzugen.

@pisskopp: Carbon UND Kondition, das wärs


----------



## smohr (9. Juni 2008)

Wollte gestern mal wieder eine Runde mit den Inlineskates drehen.
Schnell zum Bahnhof(ein Stracciatella Corne geniessen) und zurück...
und dann ging es immer strenger mit rollen... Die Rolle ist wohl Altersschwach


----------



## blaubaer (9. Juni 2008)

smohr schrieb:


> * Schnell* zum Bahnhof


 
 frag mich wie schnell dass das war, geblitzt hat es dich aber nirgens


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juni 2008)

sieht etwas mürbe aus die Rolle 

Wann geht es auf Wanderschaft?

Vorher nochmal Lust auf eine Feierabendrunde?


----------



## pisskopp (10. Juni 2008)

Smohr!
Du musst das Eis essen und nicht an die Rollen schmieren...


----------



## cyclo (11. Juni 2008)

01.06.08 Mythen 
Sattel, Hochstuckli, Haggenegg, überfüllter Mythentrail , Holzegg, Müsliegg, schlammiger Furggelenstock , Gratwanderung bis Butzifluh , lässiger Trail ins Alpthal, Einsiedeln, Bennau, Rothenthurm, Sattel

nie wieder an einem schönen Sonntag und erst nach einer langen Dürreperiode...


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2008)

Aber coole Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddieman (12. Juni 2008)

@cyclo

Hätte ich Dir sagen können, Du hättest nur fragen müssen..... 

Von der Butziflue hättest Du auch auf dem Grat bleiben können, bis nach Einsiedeln. Das ist nämlich der lässigere Teil des Gratwegs.

Ausserdem würde ich das nächste mal den Gratweg von Einsiedeln starten. Bin der Meinung dass man in diese Richtung mehr fahren kann.


----------



## RedOrbiter (12. Juni 2008)

cyclo schrieb:


> 01.06.08 Mythen
> Sattel, Hochstuckli, Haggenegg, überfüllter Mythentrail , Holzegg, Müsliegg, schlammiger Furggelenstock , Gratwanderung bis Butzifluh , lässiger Trail ins Alpthal, Einsiedeln, Bennau, Rothenthurm, Sattel
> 
> nie wieder an einem schönen Sonntag und erst nach einer langen Dürreperiode...


Hallo Cyclo
Die Wegstrecke von Müsliegg Richtung Furggelenstock und weiter bis Butzifluh hab ich auch schon mal im Visier gehabt aber doch noch nie gemacht. Hast du dazu noch mehr Infos?
Lohnt sich das wenns Trockener ist? oder ist das eher eine Wanderung? / wieviel Schieben? / Hast du da evtl. einen GPS Track?

Der Trail hinter den Mythen find ich ansonsten wunderschön. 
Nur ist dieser an Wochende ganz klar zu meiden, da zuviele Wandersleute dort unterwegs. 
Besser unter der Woche oder an Randstunden befahren.




Ende Mai Schnee auf dem Trail zw. Holzegg und Haggenegg





Zwischenmythen Ende Mai





Trail bei Nätschboden oberhalb der Holzegg





Vom Nätschboden Blick Richtung Süden nach Stoos Fronalpstock


www.Trail.ch
cu RedOrbiter


----------



## cyclo (12. Juni 2008)

@ Eddieman
bin halt schüchtern und getrau mich nicht so. 
Ab der Bützifluh wollten wir dann einfach nur runter. Vorher hat sich nichts gescheites angeboten. Weiter wollten wir dann nicht, sonst hätte unsere tolle Wanderslaune eventuell nen absoluten Tiefpunkt erreicht. 
Wenn du aber meinst das wäre noch nen guter Trail, werde ich das mal nach einem Feierabend von Einseideln aus probieren.  

@ RedOrbiter
Nein, ich habe kein GPS Dingens. Hab mir aber die Route auf der Karte gemerkt.  Hab die Karte aber gerade nicht bei mir. Muss mal daheim schauen. Vielleicht kann ich dann mehr Details geben. 
In diese Richtung will ich es aber vorerst nicht mehr probieren.
Wie Eddieman jedoch schon vorgeschlagen hat, könnte es in die andere Richtung etwas weniger Fussmarsch geben.


----------



## Eddieman (13. Juni 2008)

Gute Idee, der Trail von Einsiedeln bis zur Butziflue ist einer der schönsten in unserer Region, mit toller Aussicht, wenig Wanderern und bis auf zwei drei Stellen komplett fahrbar. Allerdings kann der Teil rund um den Amselspitz etwas schlammig sein.

Die Fortsetzung von der Butziflue Richtung Furggelen kennst Du ja bereits. In Richtung Brunni kann man grosse Teile fahren (ich wenigstens....). Von der Furggelenhütte nehme ich aber jeweils den Trail runter ins Brunni und dann wieder die Zwäckenstrasse rauf auf die Müsliegg.
Der direkte Weg Furggelenhütte-Müsliegg ist nicht wirklich empfehlenswert.

Dann kann man die Alptaler-Runde fortsetzen indem man Richtung Holzegg-Zwüsched Mythen-Haggenegg-Brüschrainhöchi-Näbikenalp weiterfährt. Ab der Näbikenalp solange auf dem Grat bleiben bis man keine Lust mehr hat oder wieder in Einsiedeln angekommen ist...

Wer die ganze Runde fahren will, muss mit ca. 7h rechnen. Km sind es zwar nicht so viele, aber mehr als einen 8 oder 9 km/h Schnitt wird man nicht erreichen, da alles sehr technisch ist.....


----------



## cyclo (13. Juni 2008)

@ Eddieman
Besten Dank für die Tipps. Die Runde werde ich sicher mal angehen.


----------



## pisskopp (13. Juni 2008)

Ui, kenne ich nicht, dürfte ich mich dazuklemmen?
Danke & Gretz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclo (13. Juni 2008)

@ pisskopp
ich geb dir rechtzeitig Bescheid, wenn ich die Runde fahre.


----------



## kingtom (13. Juni 2008)

Eddieman schrieb:


> Gute Idee, der Trail von Einsiedeln bis zur Butziflue ist einer der schönsten in unserer Region, mit toller Aussicht, wenig Wanderern und bis auf zwei drei Stellen komplett fahrbar. Allerdings kann der Teil rund um den Amselspitz etwas schlammig sein.
> 
> Die Fortsetzung von der Butziflue Richtung Furggelen kennst Du ja bereits. In Richtung Brunni kann man grosse Teile fahren (ich wenigstens....). Von der Furggelenhütte nehme ich aber jeweils den Trail runter ins Brunni und dann wieder die Zwäckenstrasse rauf auf die Müsliegg.
> Der direkte Weg Furggelenhütte-Müsliegg ist nicht wirklich empfehlenswert.
> ...



tönt also durchaus interessant. ich denke, da musst du mich mal rumführen   danke dir schon im voraus


----------



## Eddieman (13. Juni 2008)

Oha, meine Beschreibung der Alptaler-Runde scheint auf grössere Resonaz zu stossen.

Hier noch ein paar Anmerkungen:

- Die optimale Jahreszeit ist im Spätherbst (sonst wird's ein Kuhhag-Rennen) und nach einer längeren Trockenperiode da teilweise etwas schlammig (siehe Bilder von cyclo)
- Ein paar Schiebepassagen sind nicht zu umgehen
- Spass an dieser Runde wird nur haben, wer Wurzeltrails auf S2 bis S3-Niveau mag und auch noch flüssig fahren kann
- Konditionell ist das Ganze nicht zu unterschätzen !!

So, wenn jetzt noch jemand mitkommen will, spiel ich im Herbst mal den Fremdenführer....


----------



## pisskopp (13. Juni 2008)

bin dabei, als Gegenzug würde ich euch den Fräkkie-Klassiker zeigen!!
Übrigens zieht euch www.flowzone.ch rein, kommende Woche!!

Greetz


----------



## kingtom (13. Juni 2008)

Eddieman schrieb:


> Oha, meine Beschreibung der Alptaler-Runde scheint auf grössere Resonaz zu stossen.
> 
> Hier noch ein paar Anmerkungen:
> 
> ...




S2-S3???   keine ahnung. aber wurzeln sind (noch) nicht mein liebstes ding.  

konditionell sollte es aber doch reichen.


----------



## andy_ (13. Juni 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


> S2-S3???   keine ahnung. aber wurzeln sind (noch) nicht mein liebstes ding.
> 
> konditionell sollte es aber doch reichen.



S-"irgendwas" bezieht sich auf die singletrailskala:

http://www.singletrail-skala.de.vu/

gruss andy


----------



## kingtom (14. Juni 2008)

andy_ schrieb:


> S-"irgendwas" bezieht sich auf die singletrailskala:
> 
> http://www.singletrail-skala.de.vu/
> 
> gruss andy



sieht interessant aus  

naja, ich mach mich jetzt mal auf ins engadin. für heute ist dort eine hübsche biketour angesagt. mal sehen, was mein 'biketrainer' für mich ausgebrütet hat.  jetzt kann ich ja noch lachen.


----------



## singlestoph (14. Juni 2008)

da war doch was

ist aber schon zwei wochen her

parkmassaker sideshow tourist trophy wasimmer

mtb zeitfahren ....

ich : rennfahrer, ein-zwei ideen geliefert zum rennmodus , grillmaster und sponsor des ersten laufs

für mehr reicht einfach die zeit nicht, obwohl die singlespeedschweizermeisterschaft mach ich noch irgendwie ....

die idee ist ca 4 solche rennen zu veranstalten irgendwo in zürich, jedes mal ein anderer shop als grillsponsor zu verpflichten

rennmodus:

wie immer strecke zu fuss besichtigen ein paar runden per rad (freiwillig) , dann 3 runden mit zeitmessung----> durchschnittliche rundenzeit .....


die ersten 3 kriegen ein stück fleisch, die andern eine bratwurst, fürs bierfass waren zuwenige da und irgendwie wars auch zu früh und zu heiss also nur zitronenwasser ....


ein paar bilder der rest unter www.parkmassaker.ch





























































mehr blider und bericht und infos wenn wieder was läuft

http://www.parkmassaker.ch/zuerich/news/

mein transportbeik vielleicht noch


----------



## kis_omdh (14. Juni 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> .


klein ist doch die welt... grüss dominik von mir (hab ihn auf der zugfahrt zum elsa kennengelernt).

idee ist schön abgefahren und  und die werbung gut platziert ^^


----------



## singlestoph (14. Juni 2008)

ich hoffe das ist einigermassen ok

die werbung ist vorallem für den event und für den nächsten sponsor

der vorteil vom zeitfahren ist dass die andern zuschauen können

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergsucht (15. Juni 2008)

14.Juni08: Val Ferret, Wallis


----------



## Aison (26. Juni 2008)

Heute ein Sommererlebnis der mühsamen Art: Keine 1000m gefahren und schon konnten sie mich ins Spital einliefern. Nach 30min in der Notaufnahme lag auch schon die nächste Bikerin (Renata Bucher) mit gleicher Verletzung neben mir.
Tja, geteiltes Leid ist halb so wild. Operativ Kieselsteine aus der Haut entfernen war mir jetzt etwas ganz neues...


----------



## Vazifar (26. Juni 2008)

autsch - wünsche gute genesung !


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2008)

gute Besserung auch von mir


----------



## Voenni (26. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!
Was ist passiert? 

Gruss Voenni


----------



## Aison (26. Juni 2008)

Ich weiss nicht was passiert ist. Es war eine ebene, gerade Kiesstrasse, ca. 2m breit. Ich bin mit ca. 30kmh gefahren und plötzlich lag ich am Boden. Bin dann seitwärts mehrere Meter geschliffen.
Zuerst ist mir schwarz vor den Augen geworden, nach ca. 30min hat mich eine Bäuerin dann zum Sanitätsposten gebracht, dann gings ins Kantonspital Luzern. Die Verletzungen sind zwar an sich nicht so schlimm, aber ich kann mich einfach kaum bewegen.

Dazu ist so ziemlich alles Futsch: Bike, Schuhe, Kleider, Helm... Deswegen lass ich es wohl auch sein für dieses Jahr mit MTB Rennen  Hab schlicht langsam kein Material mehr.

gruss
Ivo


----------



## Aison (26. Juni 2008)

.


----------



## AmmuNation (27. Juni 2008)

Oh ****. Gute Besserung! Kieselsteine Operativ entfernen?  Muss ja übel sein...


----------



## kingtom (27. Juni 2008)

ups,... tönt nicht schön. und dazu noch alles material defekt... sehr ärgerlich.

ich habe mir vor zwei wochen im engadin ein paar rippen gequetscht. auch nicht so toll. musste deswegen ein rennen absagen. in zwei wochen möcht ich eigentlich die grosse salzkammergut-trophy fahren. aber so wie jetzt geht's noch nicht. auf der strasse fahren geht, aber im gelände 

biken ist einfach gefährlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Hoi Ivo

Gute Besserung


----------



## Eddieman (27. Juni 2008)

Gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite. Ist nicht lustig so eine Rutschpartie auf einer Kiesstrasse. 

Meine Blessuren vom letzten Iron-Bike sind auch immer noch gut zu sehen.....

Kann es sein, dass ein Materialschaden zum Sturz geführt hat? Ist ja sonst schon ziemlich ungewöhnlich, wenn man auf einer geraden Kiesstrasse plötzlich vom Bike fliegt.

@kingtom: Rennrad fahren ist gefährlicher....


----------



## kingtom (27. Juni 2008)

Eddieman schrieb:


> @kingtom: Rennrad fahren ist gefährlicher....



scheint nicht bei allen gleich zu sein


----------



## Aison (27. Juni 2008)

Hier noch ein Intelligenztest für all diejenigen die verletzt rumliegen.


Test (schnell lösen!): http://rafb.net/p/sQ3XaV82.nln.html
Lösung: http://rafb.net/p/HO8lSm17.nln.html


@kingtom
Eddiman hatte auch so seine "Erfahrung" mit dem Rennrad...


----------



## kis_omdh (27. Juni 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


> biken ist einfach gefährlich


strasse ist auch kein zuckerschlecken 



@ivo: gute besserung!


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Intelligenztest für all diejenigen die verletzt rumliegen.
> 
> 
> Test (schnell lösen!): http://rafb.net/p/sQ3XaV82.nln.html
> ...



Ich hatte an einen blauen Hammer gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2008)

Heute bei gefühlten 40° mit ueber 2000 anderen "Verrückten" den Napf Bike Marathon mitgefahren. Eine schöne Runde für Menschen die wie ich, es eher gemütlich wollen  
Obwohl die Ansteige hatten es, auch bedingt durch die Sonne, in sich 





46km 1300 hm ca. 3 Stunden Fahrzeit

Da ich mir die Gegend um den Napf mal anschauen wollte, war der Marathon die ideale Unternehmung. Kein gekrame nach der Karte, Unterwegs gab es Verpflegung und auch bei tech. Probleme gab es Hilfe


----------



## blaubaer (30. Juni 2008)

Eddieman schrieb:


> @kingtom: Rennrad fahren ist gefährlicher....


 
dass musste ich vorhin auch festellen 

wollte eigentlich heute dass erste mal wieder mal mit dem rad zur arbeit, doch aber keinen kilometer von zuhause weg, kuntschte mich schon der asphalt, hatte einen abgesenkten kanaldeckel übersehen, der hebelte mich aus, schlug mir den lenker aus den händen, der lenker verdehte sich und ... tschüss... der guten morgen kuss vom asphalt schmeckt nicht so süss, wie von einer Frau ...     

somit hat sich das Biken in dieser woche auch erledigt


----------



## Aison (30. Juni 2008)

ach, ist doch alles ein scheiss...  jedenfalls gute Besserung. 

Mir tut jetzt noch alles weh und das Knie ist auch immer noch angeschwollen.


----------



## kleinerHai (1. Juli 2008)

letztes Wochenende:
Monte Lema




Monte Tamaro


----------



## redblack (2. Juli 2008)

trailspass im schächental


----------



## Vazifar (9. Juli 2008)

Zwar kein spektakuläres Bergbild - aber bei uns im Unterland ist's ja auch ganz schön 




Gestern auf dem Burghorn (Lägern), oberhalb Wettingen. Blick Richtung Südost/Uetliberg


----------



## Agassi (14. Juli 2008)

6.7. - 11.7.08, Locarno - Riva, 453km, 13700hm
6.7. Locarno - Tamaro - Tesserete
7.7. Tessertete - Mt.Bar - San Lucio - Barzio (wegen Streik Comersee umfahren statt Fähre)
8.7. Barzio - Valtorta - Lenna - Roncobello
9.7. Roncobello - P. Branchino - Valbondione - P. della Manina - San Bartholemeo - Angelo Terme
10.7. Angelo Terme - Monti - Groce di Marone - Corne dei Tu - P. Lividino - San Colombano
11.7. San Colombano - P. di Maniva - Ponte Caffaro - Tremalzo - Riva 

Landschaftlich schöner, mit langen Schiebepassagen durchsetzter West - Ost Transalp.
Leider noch keine Bilder vorhanden.


----------



## kingtom (14. Juli 2008)

Agassi schrieb:


> Landschaftlich schöner, mit langen Schiebepassagen durchsetzter West - Ost Transalp.
> Leider *noch *keine Bilder vorhanden.



dann warten wir mal gespannt, bis sie dann kommen.


----------



## Agassi (15. Juli 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


> dann warten wir mal gespannt, bis sie dann kommen.



Versprochen 

Da ich selbst nicht fotografiert habe, warte ich auf die Werke meiner Begleitung.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2008)

Jemand Lust Samstag (19.07.08) Lenzerheide - Rothorn - Arosa oder ähnliches zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hunter007 (18. Juli 2008)

wir sind in der lenzerheide, 19.7..... ca. 10.00 am... slayer scx, schwarzer helm rote brille... weisses sc heckler und trek session 10..... 

wer da ist darf uns hallo sagen....

gruss hünti...


----------



## kis_omdh (19. Juli 2008)

heute wunderschöne tour mit dem rennvelo. klausenpass und im anschluss über den pragelpass von der "bösen" seite her heim. bestes wetter, angenehme temperaturen, so dürfte es immer sein.

wird zeit, dass ich wieder einmal ein fully zusammenkriege, mich reizten heute eindeutig zuviele offroad alternativen zu meiner strecke.

aber habe auch schon lange nicht mehr so viele überaus freundliche radfahrer erlebt wie beim anstieg zum pragelpass. auf der abfahrt war ichs dann auch  

die erkenntnis ist nicht neu, der pragelpass ist und bleibt ein "saucheib".


----------



## Voenni (20. Juli 2008)

@kis_omdh

Du bist gestern die Klausen-Pragelrunde gefahren? Dann müssen wir uns irgendwo begegnet sein, ich bin nämlich Einsiedeln Ibergeregg-Altdorf-Klausen-Glarus-Schwammhöhi-Pragel-Muotathal-Illgau-Ibergeregg-Einsiedeln gefahren.

Warst Du der Gümmeler auf einem BMC, der auf halber Höhe zum Pragel in einem flachen Seitensträsschen Runden gedreht hat, um wieder zu Luft zu kommen und die Beine zu lockern.... 

Nächstes Mal muss ich den Pragel auch einmal von der Moutathaler-Seite probieren. Mit meiner neuen 34/26er Uebersetzung sollte das doch zu machen sein. 

Was die Trail-Alternativen betrifft, hast Du recht, mich hätte auch so mancher Trail gereizt, den ich gesehen habe, aber der Renner ist halt nicht so Gelände-tauglich.....

PS: Dieser Eintrag stammt von Eddieman.


----------



## kis_omdh (20. Juli 2008)

Voenni schrieb:


> Warst Du der Gümmeler auf einem BMC, der auf halber Höhe zum Pragel in einem flachen Seitensträsschen Runden gedreht hat, um wieder zu Luft zu kommen und die Beine zu lockern....


nein definitiv nicht, fahre (noch) kein bmc rennrad. hab aber auch solche kandidaten entdeckt. und wie gesagt, alle klebrig schleimig freundlich, mit einem kommentar wie "ordentlich steil, oder?".

bin den pragel ohne (zwangs)pause hochgefahren, mit einer übersetzung von 39-27 im untersten teil zwar schon etwas gewürgt aber es ging. kompaktkurbel wäre aber für solche spässe eindeutig die bessere wahl, in der schweiz eigentlich fast immer.

schöne runde hast du gedreht, muss ich mir auch mal vormerken. wollte schon mal so was ähnliches in die gegenrichtung machen, hab dann aber auf der abfahrt von der ibergeregg den abzweig richtung illgau verpasst. steht da überhaupt irgendwo ein schild oder brauchts ortskenntnis?


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2008)

Auf dem Rothorn





Gestern bei wunderschönem Radwetter eine doch eher Bergbahnlastige Tour gemacht. 
Mit dem Biketicket to Ride von Chur über 
- Brambrüesch 

 
- Churwalden 
- Alp Stätz 

 
- Lenzerheide 
- Rothorn 

 
- Passugg zurück nach Chur 

. 
Alles in allem 500 hm hoch geradelt und ca 3500 hm runter gefahren


----------



## smohr (20. Juli 2008)

Ah, wieder schöne Bilder von tollen Touren

Ich werde die nächsten 3 Wochen zu Fuss unterwegs sein.
Werde dann ein paar Bilder nachliefern...


----------



## redblack (20. Juli 2008)

mit zelt und bike im tessin und im goms



singletrial vor der guferschmattä



im aufstieg zur fiescheralp



dem weisshorn entgegen.



monte otto



monte motti mit lagomaggiore



monte motti


----------



## Eddieman (20. Juli 2008)

@kis_omdh:

Ja, dann war das wohl ein anderer Gümmeler. Gratulation trotzdem, denn der Pragel von der Muotathaler Seiter ist sicher etwas vom steilsten, was man in der Schweiz mit dem Rennvelo machen kann.

Um von der Ibergeregg nach Illgau zu gelangen, muss man nach ca. 3.5km (Höhe 1110m) nach links abzweigen. Es müsste dort ein Verkehrschild mit der Angabe "St Karl" stehen.

Dafür haben wir uns heute getroffen. Du bist vom Sihlsee Richtung Egg gefahren und wir Eingangs Egg haben wir uns gekreuzt. Bin mit Voenni unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## kis_omdh (20. Juli 2008)

Eddieman schrieb:


> Um von der Ibergeregg nach Illgau zu gelangen, muss man nach ca. 3.5km (Höhe 1110m) nach links abzweigen. Es müsste dort ein Verkehrschild mit der Angabe "St Karl" stehen.


ah, also nichts mit schild "illgau", danke. ich glaube ich weiss jetzt wo, kurz danach kommt so ein stück mit einer markanten felswand rechterhand.

wollte heute in die richtung aufbrechen aber als ich auf der sattelegg stand bewegte mich das wetter dann doch zur (schnellen) umkehr... und ich dachte noch, die zwei die mir da entgegenkamen hab ich doch schon mal irgendwo gesehen 

schöne bilder auch auf dieser seite, ferien nach meinem geschmack  da fragt man sich echt, wie manche leute es vorziehen können im sommer auf irgendeine überfüllte insel zu fliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (20. Juli 2008)

danke kis und die geben dann auch noch das vielfache aus für hoteleinheitskost und so, da zieh ich ein risotto neben dem zelt am fluss auf dem gaskocher vor.


----------



## kingtom (22. Juli 2008)

ich starte am freitag zu einem sommererlebnis. ist zwar auf der strasse und nicht auf dem bike. das bike ist mir ja leider immer noch ein wenig feindlich gestimmt. ich kämpfe immer noch mit der rippenquetschung vom abflug vor einem monat. 

aber eben, hier mein sommererlebnis: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4964441#post4964441


----------



## Rammer (23. Juli 2008)

Atembenehmend (und schön)
Zermatt - mountainbikestrecke Schwarzsee





















Zermatt - mountainbikestrecke Sunnegga - Riffelalp


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2008)

Steht auch noch auf meiner imaginären Liste der zu befahrenden Gegenden 

Schöne Bilder  und schöne Tur


----------



## Voenni (24. Juli 2008)

Rammer schrieb:


> Atembenehmend (und schön)
> Zermatt - mountainbikestrecke Schwarzsee



Oh, da kommen Kindheitserinnerungen auf... Da habe ich während der Sommerferien meine ersten Bikeversuche gemacht - vor etwa 20 Jahren auf dem viel zu grossen Bike meines Vaters. Ein blaues Wheeler, schwerer Stahl und natürlich ungefedert... 

Da müsste ich auch wiedermal hin und schauen, ob ich Fortschritte gemacht habe


----------



## pisskopp (25. Juli 2008)

sehr schöne bilder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (27. Juli 2008)

@Rammer: coole Bilder 

Diese Woche war ich ganz spontan mit einem Mannschaftskollegen in Frankreich unterwegs. Am Dienstag von Genf bis La Chambre (160km, 2500hm), dann Mittwoch von La Chambre über die Alpe d'Huez (Zwischenhalt TdF) nach La Grave (110km, 3500hm). Dann am Donnerstag von La Grave nach Genf (230km, 3500hm).

Gehört sicher zu den besten Touren, die ich bis jetzt gemacht habe. Streckenführung war überhaupt nicht geplant. Übernachtung auch erst jeweils am Abend reserviert. Aber es gibt ja in Fra sehr viele billige Möglichkeiten.







Fazit: um die 500km, 9500hm, 6-7 Pässe, 18h Fahrzeit, und absolut keine Wolken am Himmel.


----------



## Agassi (28. Juli 2008)

Agassi schrieb:


> Versprochen
> 
> Da ich selbst nicht fotografiert habe, warte ich auf die Werke meiner Begleitung.



Versprochen ist versprochen.
Es hat zwar etwas dedauert (Ich war schon wieder unterwegs, diesmal im Unterengadin) und die Bilder können qualitativ nicht mit anderen Posts mithalten, aber der Tremalzotunnel ist zumindest zu erkennen


----------



## redblack (28. Juli 2008)

@rammer
fast die gleiche stelle wie zweites bild, nur eine kurve höher und anfang oktober. war letzte woche auch wieder vier tage dort, einfach immer wieder der hammer, diesmal mehr freeride, vorallem gornergrat und sunegga.


----------



## Rammer (29. Juli 2008)

redblack schrieb:


> @rammer
> fast die gleiche stelle wie zweites bild, nur eine kurve höher und anfang oktober. war letzte woche auch wieder vier tage dort, einfach immer wieder der hammer, diesmal mehr freeride, vorallem gornergrat und sunegga.



Schöne Herbstfarben ! Bist du schon mal von der Bergstation Schwarzsee runter gefahren (andere Seite richtung Furgg) ?


----------



## redblack (29. Juli 2008)

@ rammer

ja letzten herbst, war für mich am limit, aber wunderschön.


----------



## Vazifar (30. Juli 2008)

Nach den Sommerferien in den Bergen und am Meer ...




(Monte Cristallino)

Wieder zuhause im Unterland ...




(Steinbruch am Geissberg (AG))

Nicht mehr so viel Aussicht, dafür viele schöne Trails 




(Geissberg)


----------



## pisskopp (30. Juli 2008)

es gibt moch anderes ausser biken.


----------



## blaubaer (4. August 2008)

gestern wieder mal in alter heimat rumgekurvt 

einfach schön das obere Baselbiet 





Blick richtung, Wisenberg - Froburg




Blick von, Froburg richtung Mittelland









Strecke: Gelterkinden - Bad Ramsach - Froburg - Bergmatten - Schafmatt - Rünenberg - Gelterkinden
es kreuzten mich mehr Biker als Wanderer auf der ganzen Distanz


----------



## Enduro (6. August 2008)

ein paar schöne Tage im Engadin
Suvrettapass



Suvrettasee




Abfahrt Richtung St. Moritz




wer mag da nicht anhalten?

Berninapass - Poschiavo - Col d'Anzana



Palügletscher bei Alp Grüm




am Col d'Anzana (noch 1800 Hm Abfahrt warten )




Puschlav (Brusio, Campascio)

Albulapass







Lai da Palpuogna am Albulapass


----------



## Vazifar (9. August 2008)

In Engelberg haben die Kühe lange Zungen 






Ein bisschen weiter oben - Kollege auf dem Jochpass:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingtom (9. August 2008)

kuuuule kuh 

ich war diese woche auf dem tanzboden. nicht sehr prickelnd, diese runde. aber der obere teil der abfahrt richtung rieden ist dann doch ganz ansprechend.


----------



## Kerberos (9. August 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


> ich war diese woche auf dem tanzboden. nicht sehr prickelnd, diese runde. aber der obere teil der abfahrt richtung rieden ist dann doch ganz ansprechend.


Dass unsere Ansprüche nicht restlos deckungsgleich sind, ist klar (alle, bei denen das doch so ist, kennst Du wahrscheinlich mit Vornamen. Abgefahrene Vorstellung). Ich fand diese Tanzboden-Runde schon prickelnd: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.2874.html

Gruss, K.


----------



## Darkthrone (12. August 2008)

Am Samstag haben ich und Two Wheels am Alpenbrevet in Meiringen teilgenommen.

Sind zwar nicht auf der Mountainbikestrecke gefahren, sondern haben mit dem Rennrad die Silbertour (Grimsel, Furka, Susten) gefahren. 

War ein super Sommererlebniss und wir freuen uns schon im nächsten Jahr, dann auf die Gold Tour.

War sonst noch jemand von euch am Brevet auf der Bike oder Rennvelostrecke ?

Hier noch unser Erlebnisbericht und Bilder der Tour für die, die es interessiert:

Erlebnisbericht Alpenbrevet 2008


----------



## Aison (18. August 2008)

Morgen 

War gestern am Eiger Bike Marathon, das Wetter war sehr angenehm und die Landschaft genial. Leider ist mir bei der ersten Abfahrt die Vorderbremse total ausgefallen, danach war jede Abfahrt eine Qual und sehr frustrierend.  Damit war es natürlich auch nicht mehr möglich eine vernünftige Zeit hinzulegen.

Fährt noch jemand die neue XTR Bremse? Es ist jetzt schon das 3. mal, dass die Bremse ausfällt - es ist einfach nur mühsam. Das Problem scheint dabei hauptsächlich an den Scheiben selber zu liegen. Bin mir jetzt jedenfalls am überlegen, ein anderes Bremssystem zu montieren.

grüsse


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2008)

Hoi zäme

mich hat es am Wochenende auf den Glaspass verschlagen. Das Wetter war wie angekündigt ideal zum Biken. Der Trail vom Glaspass nach unten war jedoch durch den Regen zum Teil noch sehr glitschig, alles in allem jedoch gut fahrbar. Zum Abschluss gab es dann noch die gemütliche fahrt durch Safiental bis nach Chur, teilweise ueber einen herrlichen Saumweg oberhalb der Rabiusa.


----------



## hubabuba (20. August 2008)

Wer bremst verliert ...


Aison schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> War gestern am Eiger Bike Marathon, das Wetter war sehr angenehm und die Landschaft genial. Leider ist mir bei der ersten Abfahrt die Vorderbremse total ausgefallen, danach war jede Abfahrt eine Qual und sehr frustrierend.  Damit war es natürlich auch nicht mehr möglich eine vernünftige Zeit hinzulegen.
> 
> ...


----------



## pisskopp (20. August 2008)

Gustav M


----------



## Aison (20. August 2008)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Wer bremst verliert ...


 Ja, sein Leben...  war wirklich sau gefährlich, in zwei Abfahrten wurde ich immer schneller, obwohl ich voll auf den Bremsen stand.


----------



## RoKz (20. August 2008)

Wieso bist du denn weiter gefahren? Wäre für mich ein Grund aufzugeben.

Ich fahr die XTR und habe keine Probleme damit. Allerdings nicht mit den XTR Scheiben, sondern mit den Ashima Ultralight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aison (20. August 2008)

RoKz schrieb:


> Wieso bist du denn weiter gefahren? Wäre für mich ein Grund aufzugeben.
> 
> Ich fahr die XTR und habe keine Probleme damit. Allerdings nicht mit den XTR Scheiben, sondern mit den Ashima Ultralight



Die Motivation war auch vorerst im Keller, aber kannst doch nicht aufgeben bei den horrenden Startgeldern. Zudem zeitlich war ich ja verdammt gut drin (so pos 20). Einfach bei den weiteren Abfahrten viel ich jeweils zurück.

Ich schiebe das Problem langsam aber sicher auch auf die Bremsscheiben! Die vertragen sich nicht mit anderen Bremsbelägen als die von Shimano selber. Coolstop und Swissstop verglasen nach kürzester Zeit.


----------



## blaubaer (21. August 2008)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Wer bremst verliert ...


 


Aison schrieb:


> Swissstop verglasen nach kürzester Zeit.


 
genau, typisch dauerbremser ... die 1000hm auf der bremse sitzen ...


----------



## Eddieman (21. August 2008)

Ich fahre auch die XTR-Scheibenbremse. Mit XTR-Scheiben und meistens Coolstop Bremsbelägen.

Hatte die von Dir beschriebenen Probleme noch nie und bin mit der Bremse sehr zufrieden.


Ergänzung von 17.00: Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich am Eigerbike genau das gleiche Problem. Ist schon ein Scheissgefühl wenn man auf einer extrem steilen Asphaltstrasse ein Kurve anbremsen will und das Bike wird einfach nicht langsamer. Mit viel Glück habe ich damals auch alle Kurven gekriegt ohne abzufliegen.

Damalige Bremsenkombi: Bremse Shimano XT (mit 4-Kolbenzange), Marke der Bremsbeläge weiss ich nicht mehr, ist kein gängiges Produkt in der Schweiz. Hatte die Bremsbeläge vor dem Rennen montiert und nach dem Rennen in den Müll geschmissen.


----------



## kis_omdh (21. August 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> Ich schiebe das Problem langsam aber sicher auch auf die Bremsscheiben! Die vertragen sich nicht mit anderen Bremsbelägen als die von Shimano selber. Coolstop und Swissstop verglasen nach kürzester Zeit.


hatte ähnliche probleme auch. fahre aktuelle shimano bremsscheiben und avid juicy bremsen. mit den swissstop belägen war die bremskraft jeweils zu beginn einer abfahrt gut, liess dann aber schnell nach. kein fading, konnte aber auch kein verglasen der beläge feststellen, einfach so als ob die reibung abnähme, sobald das system erst mal warm ist. mit den original juicy belägen (organisch) war das anders, besser.

bremsen konnte man schon noch, musste einfach mehr kraft aufwenden. ist gefühlt unangenehm, mit der shimano bremse kommt dann evt. noch die komische nichtlineare hebelwirkung dazu. habe inzwischen wieder auf avid beläge gewechselt, ist berechenbarer und kraftsparender.

@aison: gratulation zur platzierung!


----------



## kingtom (25. August 2008)

DAS sommererlebniss schlechthin

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5062294&postcount=28


----------



## Aison (25. August 2008)

coole bilder, nächstes wochenende bin ich auch dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kis_omdh (25. August 2008)

Aison schrieb:


> coole bilder, nächstes wochenende bin ich auch dort


ah ja? dann empfehle ich dir das restaurant am lago di livigno am fusse des alpisella... die spaghetti dort waren herrlich.

oder sag bloss du gedenkst nicht gemütlich zu mittag zu essen...

noch eins von ganz oben:





schön wars


----------



## @[email protected] (26. August 2008)

kis_omdh schrieb:


> ah ja? dann empfehle ich dir das restaurant am lago di livigno am fusse des alpisella... die spaghetti dort waren herrlich.:


Er wird keine zeit haben, er wird (wohl) am NBM teilnehmen...


----------



## smohr (26. August 2008)

@[email protected]
Kis_omdh wollte ja nur vor Aison im Ziel sein


----------



## corallus (26. August 2008)

Hab seit einer Woche wieder ein Bike und nun wurde es Zeit für die richtige Entjungferung dessen..

Ausgewählt habe ich mir was im schönen Wallis. Der Kenner kennts. 

Blick zurück zum Crêt du Midi.





Hie und da mal das Bike tragen gehört dazu. Hier waren es 300Hm.





Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen weisen den Weg.





Mein Biwakplatz im Morgenlicht.





Runter gehts viele Hm auf tollsten Wanderpfaden..


----------



## RoKz (27. August 2008)

corallus schrieb:


> Der Kenner kennts.



Ich nicht, hast du nähere Infos? Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## kis_omdh (28. August 2008)

RoKz schrieb:


> Ich nicht, hast du nähere Infos? Gerne auch per PN.


du wirst alle nötigen informationen in diesem unterforum finden  

(der thread ist momentan auf der ersten seite  )


----------



## Monsterwade (31. August 2008)

So, der Wallis Singletrailer ist online. 





Weitere Info hier unten unter Tour 2008:


----------



## Vazifar (2. September 2008)

Es wird auf der Feierabendrunde wieder merklich früher dunkel ....




... dafür gibt es wieder schöne Sonnenuntergänge  (Burghorn - Lägern, oberhalb Wettingen)


----------



## singlestoph (3. September 2008)

bremsen

ich bin das erste eigerding gefahren ohne scheibenbremsen

das problem da war nicht die bremse sondern der feine schotter der bremsen manchmal fast unmöglich gemacht hat

das vorderrad ist mir während dem tempohaltenbremsen mehrfach davon gerutscht

bei der letzten abfahrt wars so knapp dass ich mit blockiertem rad auf der aussenseite durch eine kurve gerutscht bin ..... das war schon sehr knapp aber irgendwie witzig, ich kam mir vor wie auf der bmx bahn allerdings mit talsicht


es ist da einfach sausteil und halt eben zt. 1000hm am stück

ich würd da zumindest vorne mal eine grosse scheibe einbauen, versuchsweise

beim ersten mal war ich noch richtig schnell beim zweiten mal nicht mehr so ganz aber runter immer noch schnell unterwegs ..... dh mit ab und zu den weg verlassen um bremsen zu können ......

ich hatte da www.schlaflosimsattel.de keine problem mit der xtr bremse
da hats aber auch nur 200hm auf der 10km runde gehabt und auch die nicht am stück, da reichen160mm scheiben völlig

bilder vom letzten WE in ZH

seesprung vom parkmassaker time trial cup
es sind zwar noch lange nicht alle bilder oben aber ein paar hab ich schon hier

http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157607065854415/






















zum fahren war ich zu fest am @rsch, ich hab etwas viel gearbeitet aber wurst esen und bilder machen geht immer


----------



## Sportec (3. September 2008)

Ich war gestern auf dem Pilatus. Ich wollte schon immer mal da ganz hoch fahren. Ich bin in Alpnach gestartet und auf der Strasse bis Lütoldsmatt gefahren. Von da an auf einem steilen Kiesweg mit Tragepassagen bis zum Punkt 1865m ü M. 





Blick zurück Richtung Lütoldsmatt





Blick auf den Gipfel vom Punkt 1865m ü M.

Die letzten 300 hm musste ich das Bike schieben. Die Leute haben schoön blöd geschaut, als da ein Biker die Treppe hochkam mit dem Bike unter dem Arm.











Runter geht es dann 1700hm auf ziemlich technischen Singletrails auf S2/S3 Niveau, es sind halt mehr Wanderwege.










Sicht Auf den Vierwaldstättersee





Sicht auf Renggpass, Lopper und Bürgenstock.

Die TOur ist echt mal zu empfehlen für alle, die Ihr Bike auch mal gerne ein Stück tragen oder schieben und technische Singletrails Lieben. Es lohnt sich nur schon darum weil man ja eine horrende Summe für die Bhn zahlen muss. (64.-)

Gruss sportec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (5. September 2008)

Greina Highlands




2-Tage Biketour
Strecke: Airolo - Piotta - Ritomsee - Passo del Sole - Aquacalda - Croce Portera - Anveuda  - Cantonill - Campo Blenio - Ghirone - Rif. Scaletta - Greinapass - Pass Diesrut - Vrin - Illanz



Dazu gibt es auch ein Youtube Clip

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch





.


----------



## pingo28 (5. September 2008)

Bin am letzten WE bei schönstem Wetter ein wenig im Oberengadin rumgekurvt.

Tag 1:
Celerina - Pontresina - Val Rosegg - Pontresina - Bernina Pass - Pontresina - Celerina

Val Rosegg












Bernina - Lago Bianco




Tag 2:
Celerina - La Punt Chamues - Albula - Chamanna d'Es-cha - Madulain - Celerina

Die Abfahrt von der Es-cha Hütte ist im oberen Teil schon ziemlich deftig und wesentlich steiler als das auf den Bildern ausschaut. Die Krete mit den Vielen Spitzkehren habe ich runtergestossen bzw. getragen.

Blick von der Hütte auf den Auftieg vom Albulapass her




Chamanna d'Es-cha - Tolle Aussicht auf das Bernina Massiv, gute Bewirtung, feines Essen




Da geht's runter




Jaja auch runtertragen macht Spass..




Hmm..von unten und auf dem Foto siehts eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm aus.. (auf der Krete geht's runter)


----------



## kis_omdh (5. September 2008)

pingo28 schrieb:


> ... es-cha hütte


lebt die katze noch?


----------



## FlashXXXX (6. September 2008)

Sportec schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auf dem Pilatus. Ich wollte schon immer mal da ganz hoch fahren. Ich bin in Alpnach gestartet und auf der Strasse bis Lütoldsmatt gefahren. Von da an auf einem steilen Kiesweg mit Tragepassagen bis zum Punkt 1865m ü M.
> 
> Blick zurück Richtung Lütoldsmatt
> 
> ...



Gratuliere! Bin da auch mal etwas auf dem Singletrail von Alpnachstad her hochgefahren... - die Bahn wollte mich nicht mitnehmen. Irgendwo im Wald hab ich dann aus zeitlichen Gründen kehrt gemacht. Auf der anderen Seite bin ich schon bis zur Mittelstation der Luftseilbahn und dann auf den Krienserrrundweg gefahren. War auch genial. Aber na ja, wenn du drüber gegangen bist, würde sich das vielleicht auch für mich lohnen! Der Teil zwischen Mittelstation von Kriens her und Pilatus sah allerdings extrem steil aus....


----------



## FlashXXXX (6. September 2008)

pingo28 schrieb:


> Hmm..von unten und auf dem Foto siehts eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm aus.. (auf der Krete geht's runter)



Auf Fotos sieht alles flach aus... 

Ich glaube dir das es extrem steil war!


----------



## turo (6. September 2008)

Hi Redorbiter, hast Du keine Porbleme mit Fussgängern gehabt? Wann bist Du gefahren (Wochentag)? Vor drei Jahren war auf der Hochebene wenn ich mich richtig erinnere noch ein Bikefahrverbot.
Der Aufstieg zum Rif. Scaletta ist schon knüppelhart aber sonst sicher eine Supertour, gratuliere.

Gruss Turo


----------



## RedOrbiter (6. September 2008)

turo schrieb:


> Hi Redorbiter, hast Du keine Porbleme mit Fussgängern gehabt? Wann bist Du gefahren (Wochentag)? Vor drei Jahren war auf der Hochebene wenn ich mich richtig erinnere noch ein Bikefahrverbot.
> Der Aufstieg zum Rif. Scaletta ist schon knüppelhart aber sonst sicher eine Supertour, gratuliere.
> 
> Gruss Turo


Probleme mit Wandern gab es keine. 
Meine Devise: Immer zuvorkommend freundlich/höflich sein und schön Grüezi sagen, bereitwillig Platz machen und den Wandern Vortritt lassen, das Tempo anpassen damit sich die Wanderer nicht in die Defensive gedrängt fühlen. 

Ich war an einem Freitag da oben. 

Ein Bikefahrverbot hab ich keines gesehen. Wenn da wirklich Bikeverbot herrscht dann ist es entweder nicht signalisiert oder dann sehr schlecht.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## pikehunter69 (6. September 2008)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> 2-Tage Biketour
> Strecke: Airolo - Piotta - Ritomsee - Passo del Sole - Aquacalda - Croce Portera - Anveuda  - Cantonill - Campo Blenio - Ghirone - Rif. Sc -aletta - Greinapass - Pass Diesrut - Vrin - Illanz
> 
> 
> .



die Greina ist für bikes gesperrt !!! - zumindest war Sie es noch vor 2 Jahren.........???
kann Ich mich gut an Verbotsschilder erinnern - soweit Ich weiß ist dort Naturschutzgebiet  

kenn die gegend um Vrin ganz gut - war schon mehrmals dort zum Bergwandern etc. - richtig geile Gegend dort !!!

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## blaubaer (6. September 2008)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Probleme mit Wandern gab es keine.
> Meine Devise: Immer zuvorkommend freundlich/höflich sein und schön Grüezi sagen, bereitwillig Platz machen und den Wandern Vortritt lassen, das Tempo anpassen damit sich die Wanderer nicht in die Defensive gedrängt fühlen.





dass sollte ja eigentlich jeder biker kennen ...

aber wenn man sich teilweise umsieht in den regionen ist es regelrecht zum :kotz:   , da wird ja nicht mal der vortritt unter Bikern eingehalten, gerade letztes WoEnde wieder erlebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (6. September 2008)

wusste gar nicht das DJ-Bobo biker ist.... 
Vom pilatus gibts eine sehr geniale Abfahrt runter, wenige wanderer, man kommt unterhalb vom Renggpass raus..... hoch gibts ne teerstrasse bis zur mittelstation (bahn) dann Wanderweg hoch..

Greetz


----------



## redblack (12. September 2008)

hab gestern lötschberg-südrampe von hohtenn nach brig gemacht, kann das gar noch nicht richtig in worte fassen, alles den suonen (wasserleitungen) nach, technisch sogar für mich machbar, extrem eindrücklich, durch  jede menge felsentunnel (der längste 1,5 km)  und die trails selten breiter wie ein handtuch, ein wirklicher leckerbissen.


----------



## entlebucher (12. September 2008)

@flashxxx:
die Route von Sportec führt nicht vom Pilatus Richtung Luzern und Fräki sondern auf die Alpnacher Seite!
Diese Variante ist absolut fahrbar, ich rate dir davon ab Richtung Fräki (Mittelstation Luftseilbahn) abzufahren.


----------



## Ändu (12. September 2008)

redblack schrieb:


> hab gestern lötschberg-südrampe von hohtenn nach brig gemacht, kann das gar noch nicht richtig in worte fassen, alles den suonen (wasserleitungen) nach, technisch sogar für mich machbar, extrem eindrücklich, durch  jede menge felsentunnel (der längste 1,5 km)  und die trails selten breiter wie ein handtuch, ein wirklicher leckerbissen.



@redblack
bist also ein ride-leser, hab die südrampe auch sofort zu meinen wunschtouren genommen, ich möchte sie diesen herbst auch noch fahren. wie wars mit wanderer?

gruss ändu


----------



## redblack (12. September 2008)

@ ändu,
auf der ganzen strecke etwa 10, würde dir diese route nur unter der woche empfehlen und am besten den zug nehmen welcher um 9.00 in hohtenn ankommt, dann bist du vor den roten socken auf der piste, unbedingt licht mitnehmen, der stollen ist stockdunkel und 1,5km lang, der wanderweg ab eggen richtung mund lohnt sich nicht, habe 80% getragen.


----------



## biker-rotscher (12. September 2008)

Nun ist ein weiterer Geheimtip nicht mehr ein Geheimtip.
Aber egal, die Lötschberg Südrampe bleibt super .
Wanderer gibt es nicht mehr viel. Ideal zum Gas geben.
Eine Variante ist: Mit Luftseilbahn von Blatten auf die Belalp, dann einen super Trail bis Mund und die Südrampe bis Hohten. In Mund z'Mittag essen! Mund ist bekannt für den Safrananbau.
Nochmals ein Geheimtip: Wenn du die Südrampe Richtung Hohtenn abfährst, im Bereich Jolital den Weg links runter nach Niedergesteln nehmen .
Übrigens, die Rückfahrt ist auch mit dem Bike möglich anstelle mit dem Zug. In der Ebene ein lockeres Ausfahren.
good trail
rotscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (12. September 2008)

Wird ja auch im aktuellen Ride beschrieben.


----------



## biker-rotscher (12. September 2008)

hubabuba schrieb:


> Wird ja auch im aktuellen Ride beschrieben.



Hab ich gehört, aber nicht gelesen.
Selber diese Gegend abfahren ist schöner als lesen .

Übrigens: Im Jolital gibt es auch noch eine tolle Hängebrücke.
Gruss
rotscher


----------



## hubabuba (12. September 2008)

Ist schon klar.
Ich meinte nur, dass es schon deshalb kein Geheimtip mehr ist, zumal die Bilder wirklich gut sind.


----------



## Voenni (13. September 2008)

Unsere etwas "verspätete" Sommertour diese Woche:
1. Tag: Landquart - Jenaz - Faninpass - Peister Alp - Langwies - Arosa
2. Tag: Arosa - Hörndlihütte - Urdenfürggli - Lenzerheide - Alvaneu - Furcletta - Welschtobel - Langwies - Strassberg
3. Tag: Strassberg - Durannapass - Davos - Scalettapass - Zernez
4. Tag: Passo di Gallo - Val Mora - Müstair - Umbrail - Stelvio
5. Tag: Stelvio - Bocetta di Forcola - Pedenolo - Passo Trela - Livigno - Forcola di Livigno - Berninapass - Alp Grüm
6. Tag: Alp Grüm - Poschiavo - Berninapass - Pontresina - Stazerwald-Trails - Samedan

Schön wars, sonnig und warm - nur schade, dass wir wegen des Wetters gestern bereits die Heimreise antreten mussten...


----------



## FlashXXXX (17. September 2008)

entlebucher schrieb:


> @flashxxx:
> die Route von Sportec führt nicht vom Pilatus Richtung Luzern und Fräki sondern auf die Alpnacher Seite!
> Diese Variante ist absolut fahrbar, ich rate dir davon ab Richtung Fräki (Mittelstation Luftseilbahn) abzufahren.



Ja. Glaub ich dir gerne. Habs ja selber auch mal eine gewisse Strecke von der Alpnacher-Seite probiert. Und bin von der Luzerner Seite bis Fräkmüntegg und dann auf den Krienser Rundweg gefahren. Super Trail. Und ja, von der Fräkmüntegg den Blick auf den Wanderweg auf den Pilatus hat mich schon sehr abgeschreckt... ...


----------



## Ändu (27. September 2008)

heute habe ich die südrampe gemacht, ist wirklich eine super tour,vorallem der teil baltschiederstollen-baltschiedertal-eggen. bin dann bis brig gefahren, aber das nächstemal werde ich den zug bereits in eggenberg nehmen, denn der teil bis brig ist nach dem supertrail nicht mehr lohnend zu fahren. es waren nicht viele wanderer unterwegs, aber ein paar biker waren schon unterwegs, ist wirklich kein geheimtip mehr. aber ohne den bericht im ride hätte ich diese tour nie gemacht.

ändu


----------



## biker-rotscher (28. September 2008)

Den Abstecher durch den Stollen in Baltschiedertal ist wirklich super. Aber auch der Abschnitt vorne durch auf dem offizielle Südrampen-Wanderweg ist genial. Hat ein paar super Stellen für starke nerven und gute Technik. 
An einer Stelle ist der Weg Handtuchbreit im Felsen. Nebenan geht es senkrecht runter! Für Wanderer hat es ein Seil. Für uns Biker braucht es das ja nicht .


----------



## redblack (3. Oktober 2008)

war 5 tage auf der bikerheide mit zelt und bike, zuerst 2 tage testride am rothorn, mit langen federwegen einfach zwei tage gebrettert und mein bestelltes bike ausprobiert (santa cruz blur lt), war einfach der brüller, dann noch in der heid getourt und ein tag engadin (bernina nordseite).
superwetter und traumtrails. jetzt packe ich mein zelt wieder ein und werde noch ein paar tage das tessin von agno aus betouren.


----------



## redblack (3. Oktober 2008)

bikerheide



auf dem rothorn, 1600 hm freeride vor mir.


----------



## hubabuba (3. Oktober 2008)

Schöne Bikes in schöner Landschaft. Was will man mehr.
Was der Kerl im 2. Bild soll ... der verdeckt doch nur die Aussicht 

Ich hoffe man sieht sich beim WP Fondue.

Viel Spass im Tessin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (4. Oktober 2008)

Am 21. September machten wir uns aus dem nebligen und kalten Unterland auf, den Walensee von oben anzusehen. Von Walenstadt über Walenstadtberg und Laubegg nach Weesen führt die Route. Kurz: 25.8km, 1'360hm, max. Höhe 1'538müm. 




Vorlage war eine Tourenbeschreibung aus der Ride 2006-02, ausserdem ist die Runde auch auf der Rückseite der Singletrailmap "Toggenburg" beschrieben. Mein GPS-Track ist angehängt. 
Der Aufstieg zog sich über friedliche 10km und 1'000hm auf Asphalt dahin. Ab da war eigentlich phantastische Aussicht nach unten auf den Walensee und nach oben auf die Churfirsten gebucht. War nix, der Nebel liess nicht locker. Nach einer wärmenden Gerstensuppe im Berggasthaus Hochrugg liessen wir vergeblich wartende Gleitschirmflieger zurück. Ein paar Meter ging es noch wellig weiter, der Nebel blieb: 




Dann kamen mehrere Tragepassagen, alle jeweils nicht lang. 


 



Kleine Traverse und Zwischenanstiege: 


 

 



Dann ging's an die Abfahrt, die nach Laubegg zunehmend anspruchsvoll wurde. Schwarz in der SingleTrailMap. Mal steinig, mal wurzelig, mal ruppig, selten schwer verblockt. Wer da lieber absteigt, hat dafür immer noch genug Platz, aber der Abgrund war an etlichen Passagen schon eindrücklich. Die allermeisten Kehren waren gerade so passend, dass man durchkommt, ohne das Hinterrad versetzen (können) zu müssen. Trailspass vom Feinsten! 


 

 



Gegen Ende blinzelte dann sogar noch mal die Sonne durch: 




Fazit: Grossartige Tour. Easy Aufstieg, dann Trails und Abfahrtvergnügen. Bei nassem Untergrund würde es aber schwer werden. Nächsten Sommer kommen wir wieder, dann mit Aussicht, bitte. 

Gruss
Kerberos


----------



## Ändu (6. Oktober 2008)

biker-rotscher schrieb:


> Den Abstecher durch den Stollen in Baltschiedertal ist wirklich super. Aber auch der Abschnitt vorne durch auf dem offizielle Südrampen-Wanderweg ist genial. Hat ein paar super Stellen für starke nerven und gute Technik.
> An einer Stelle ist der Weg Handtuchbreit im Felsen. Nebenan geht es senkrecht runter! Für Wanderer hat es ein Seil. Für uns Biker braucht es das ja nicht .



ist der südrampen-wanderweg mit dem bike auch in gegenrichtung fahrbahr? also eggenberg - ausserberg

ändu


----------



## biker-rotscher (6. Oktober 2008)

Ändu schrieb:


> ist der südrampen-wanderweg mit dem bike auch in gegenrichtung fahrbahr? also eggenberg - ausserberg
> 
> ändu



Hallo ändu
Ich habe sie schon 2x in der Gegenrichtung (also Brig-Hohtenn) gefahren. Ist gleich genial .
Du merkst kaum dass es aufwärts geht. Es hat in beide Richtungen immer wieder auf und ab's.
Übrigens: Die Tour ist meist auch lang in den Herbst hinein gut fahrbar da die Sonne immer tüchtig auf den Hang scheint.


----------



## Vazifar (12. Oktober 2008)

Seit ich auf der Webseite von Red Orbiter die Bilder der Dundelegg-Tour gesehen habe, liess mich der Gedanke an diese Tour nicht mehr los. Gestern wurden die Bilder für mich Wirklichkeit - Herrlich schön da oben !


----------



## Stee (12. Oktober 2008)

na ja... sommer ists nicht mehr richtig aber war trotzdem toll!

paar bilder aus sörenberg, schnee, matsch und moor... gutes uphill-training und spassige schlammschlachten runter


----------



## k2r rider (12. Oktober 2008)

haben heute die Nufenen-Griessee-Tour gemacht, war der absolute Hammer! Seht selbst:


----------



## spectres (13. Oktober 2008)

@k2r rider: Bild 1 
Happy trails, spectres


----------



## pisskopp (13. Oktober 2008)

6200hm runter und 80hm rauf.
Alles im T-Shirt und kurzer Hose.....


----------



## blauerfleck (13. Oktober 2008)

6200hm runter und 80hm rauf.

?????????? WO?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (13. Oktober 2008)

schau genau hin, dann findest du es.....


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2008)

Hört sich gut an und die Vesperplatte sieht sehr lecker aus  

Gab es keine Probleme mit den Wanderern?? Oder haben die sich grösstenteils schon verzogen?


----------



## pisskopp (13. Oktober 2008)

Es war unglaublich, nur am frühen morgen gab es ein paar rotsocken, sonst keine Biker und keine Wanderer... Und alles unterhalb 2200m
Bin aufs kommende Woe gespannt


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2008)

traumhaft, muss leider warten bis zur nächsten Saison  Fährst du da mit den Singletrailmaps?


----------



## Kerberos (13. Oktober 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> schau genau hin, dann findest du es.....



aha, am Feldschlösschen


----------



## pisskopp (13. Oktober 2008)

nix singletrail maps.... Selber eingezeichnet.
Nix Feldschlösschen, War Suure Moscht drinne ......
Manchmal geht einem etwas auf den deckel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (13. Oktober 2008)

auf dem Deckel...
Schöne Auslage mit Hintergrund hoffe du machst noch ein paar Fotos auf den Trails...

smohr

P.S. hat Eichof sein Lager leer


----------



## Eddieman (13. Oktober 2008)

Bin am Samstag die Alptaler Runde gefahren (allein, es wollte ja niemand mitkommen....)

Habe ca. 5.5 Stunden gebraucht für lediglich 42km und 1900 hm

Schön war's, trotz technischer Probleme (Ausfallende und Bremshebel verbogen), schlammig war's zum Teil auch, nur Bilder habe ich keine davon.


----------



## Enduro (13. Oktober 2008)

Gestern auf dem Parpaner Rothorn, schön warm trotz etwas Schnee




Abfahrt Richtung Arosa an der Sonnenseite, ganz ohne Schnee


----------



## Kerberos (13. Oktober 2008)

Hey, Ihr seid ja schon fast in den Wintererlebnissen... 

5. Oktober, Tessin. Auf Vazifars Spuren auf den Tamaro, den ausgeschilderten Downhill (anspruchsvoll, aber zunehmend flüssig) über Arosio - Cademario - San Bernardo - Agno (Local trails) zum Bahnhof Lugano. Fantastisch.


----------



## redblack (13. Oktober 2008)

@kerberos, war ja auch vier tage im tessin, am bahnhof angekommen ist mein freilauf ausgestiegen, musste bis mo. abend warten bis der mech ein neues teil auftrieb. bin dann halt auf den salvatore und den tamaro gewandert und am dienstag noch kleine runde agno-arosio-cademario-san bernardo-agno. dafür hab ich gestern den passo gesero mit einer spektakulären abfahrt nach bellinzona gemacht, war einfach der brüller. morgen gehe ich für zwei tage ins obere tessin.


----------



## Romarius (14. Oktober 2008)

Enduro schrieb:


> Gestern auf dem Parpaner Rothorn, schön warm trotz etwas Schnee
> 
> Abfahrt Richtung Arosa an der Sonnenseite, ganz ohne Schnee
> [/URL]


 hätten wir am freitag auch beinahe gemacht, leider war mein kollege nach nem sturz etwas fußlahm. sind dann eben vom hörnli nach tschirtschen runter und mit bahn zurück nach arosa, war spannend  :











samstag vom lenzerheide neben der bike attack-strecke und dh nen echten sahnetrail nach lenzerheide: 











schade dass es immer so schnell vorbeigeht  
mehr im album...


----------



## Enduro (14. Oktober 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> hätten wir am freitag auch beinahe gemacht, leider war mein kollege nach nem sturz etwas fußlahm. sind dann eben vom hörnli nach tschirtschen runter und mit bahn zurück nach arosa, war spannend  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auf dem Hörnli waren wir auch noch "schnell" und haben ins Urdental geschaut 
die ganze Runde war: Chur - Brambrüesch - Churwalden - Stätzer Alp - Valbella - Rothorn - Aelplital - Arosa - Hörnli - Arosa - Mittelstation Weisshorn Bahn - Ochsenalp - Tschiertschen - Chur
das ist einer meiner Lieblingsrunden, die ich fast jedes Jahr in etwa so einmal fahre.


----------



## damage0099 (15. Oktober 2008)

@enduro: hast du von der Tour 'n gps-File?
Würd ich gern mal abradeln


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2008)

An der Tal Station der Brambrüsch Bahn gibt es eine Karte oder auf www.bikerheide.ch. Nennt sich Biketicket to Ride

Die Strecken sind recht einfach zu finden


----------



## pisskopp (15. Oktober 2008)

goil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro (15. Oktober 2008)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @enduro: hast du von der Tour 'n gps-File?
> Würd ich gern mal abradeln



heute oder spätestens morgen Abend werde ich ein paar pics auf meine HP stellen und das gps-file dazu.

Vazifar hat den grössten Teil der Tour auch schon anhand meiner Angaben gefahren, der Bericht und auch das Teil-gps-file gibt's hier Vazifar's Blog

Übrigens:  wer die Tour dieses Jahr noch machen will, nächstes WE ist Saisonende, nacher geht es nur noch mit Muskelkraft


----------



## pisskopp (15. Oktober 2008)

eben, drumm das nahend Woe nutzen und ordentlich Höhenmeterverschruppen...
Strampeln ist später


----------



## redblack (16. Oktober 2008)

wiedermal ticino vom feinsten. diesmal zuoberst (stradi del alpi,val piora, val blenio).









traumtrails, stradi del alpi (bedretto).








alte lukmanierstrasse (val blenio).



aussicht vom passo d'ell uomo



oberhalb bahnhof biasca.


----------



## damage0099 (16. Oktober 2008)

Enduro schrieb:


> heute oder spätestens morgen Abend werde ich ein paar pics auf meine HP stellen und das gps-file dazu.
> 
> Vazifar hat den grössten Teil der Tour auch schon anhand meiner Angaben gefahren, der Bericht und auch das Teil-gps-file gibt's hier Vazifar's Blog
> 
> Übrigens:  wer die Tour dieses Jahr noch machen will, nächstes WE ist Saisonende, nacher geht es nur noch mit Muskelkraft



vielen Dank sag ich da schon mal.....
Kann verletzungsbedingt noch keine Trails fahren ,
aber nächstes Jahr wieder 

@redblack:
Schöner gehts fast nimmer, wahnsinn pur!!!
"Traumtrails" stimmt....


----------



## redblack (16. Oktober 2008)

übrigens, von airolo aus bin ich alles ohne karte dem wegweiser 65 von moutainbikeland schweiz bis nach biasca gefolgt, ganz wenig hauptstrasse, dafür jede menge trails, welche ich sonst nicht entdeckt hätte. vielen dank den machern.


----------



## RedOrbiter (17. Oktober 2008)

@redblack 
Wunderschöne Herbststimmung kommt gut rüber



Am letzten Samstag waren wir auch im Tessin unterwegs und zwar auf dem Posmeda




Aufstieg zum Posmeda





Auf dem Gipfel vom Posmeda 2616müM





Abfahrt vom Posmeda Gipfel





Beim Pizzo Canariseio gegen Scimfuss





Faura di Airolo



cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


.


----------



## smohr (17. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder Leute  echt zum träumen...


----------



## Eddieman (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich will auch wieder mal ein paar Tage frei um zu biken.......


----------



## redblack (20. Oktober 2008)

heute sehrwahrscheinlich eines der letzten sommererlebnisse, frick-benkerjoch-staffelegg-lynnner linde-brugg, bei angenehmen temparaturen und wunderschönen farben und kein mensch unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (27. Oktober 2008)

ich habe zu der kleinen runde arosa und Lenzerheide nochmal einen Bericht geschrieben.
http://www.powderguide.com/magazin.php?ID_Sub=2777&display=111

Mit der Hoffnung auf Besserung der Situation in Arosa darf man das gerne an die Bergbahnen weiterleiten...


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2008)

Da habt ihr noch einen schönen Trail zwischen Lenzerheide und Arosa verpasst  und auch die Abfahrt vom Rothorn bis nach Chur sollte man sich mal gönnen. In und um Arosa gibt es noch jede Menge Trails, die sich jedoch verstecken und meistens auch erradelt werden müssen. 
Das mit der DH Strecke, ist leider etwas dürftig, aber evtl. gibt es ja mal Nachbesserung ....


----------



## kingtom (27. Oktober 2008)

ich durfte am wochenende auch nochmals ein 'sommererlebnis' erleben  ende oktober in kurzen hosen auf über 2'200m, wann gibt's das wieder?

war zwar nicht auf dem bike, sondern auf dem asphaltgaul. aber schön war's trotzdem . das dürften die letzten solch ausgiebigen pässetouren in diesem jahr gewesen sein...  schai$$e... ich hasse winter!!! 

bilder vom samstag
bilder vom sonntag


----------



## kis_omdh (27. Oktober 2008)

kingtom schrieb:


> .


was denn? ein derart schwerer laufradsatz montiert?  schon auf winter eingestellt?


----------



## Holiday (3. Januar 2009)

ich komme immer wieder ins träumen, wenn ich den beitrag hier mit den bildern sehe !


----------



## redblack (17. April 2009)

also, lasst uns in den sommer springen, der schnee schmilzt rasant und bald kann man (frau) wieder die berge rocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

